# Freerider aus Raum Coburg und Umgebung hier?



## Robin Hood (4. August 2009)

Seid gegrüßt!

Der Titel sagts ja eigentlich schon - sind Leute aus Coburg und Umland hier, die ab und an mal in den Bikepark fahren, bzw. lokale trails unsicher machen? 

Falls ja, wärs cool, wenn man da mal in Kontakt treten könnte 

Grüße


----------



## ericoli (7. August 2009)

Hallo,natürlich sind da welche ,ich wohne Lkrs. Lichtenfels aber da sind die trails eh besser,wann,gehen wir fahren? ab 10.08 abends, melde dich mal, wir fahren oft die Gegend um den Staffelberg usw.   Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robin Hood (8. August 2009)

hi, natürlich war lichtenfels und kronach auch in der suche dabei! 

hast ne pm 

grüße


----------



## matziie (19. August 2009)

Hi, 
ich komme aus Rödental, 10km von Coburg weg. Bin aber 15 Jahre alt wenn das ein Problem ist


----------



## Robin Hood (20. August 2009)

sers, 
alter spielt natürlich keine rolle - hauptsache spaß am sport 
komm aus sonneFELD, d.h. gar net so weit weg

gibts bei euch in rödental ein paar gute trails?

grüße


----------



## matziie (20. August 2009)

gut 

naja es geht. man fährt 10-15 minuten bergauf und hat dann wenige minuten spaß. kenn aber 2 gute stellen die relativ beieinander liegen 
wie siehts in sonnefeld aus ? 

Lg


----------



## matziie (27. August 2009)

Wie wärs mit einem Treffen ?


----------



## Robin Hood (28. August 2009)

jo, meld dich halt mal auf icq 

grüße


----------



## matziie (28. August 2009)

Jo ich hab auch noch einen aus Grub am Forst gefunden. Man kann sich ja mal in ner Gruppe treffen


----------



## Robin Hood (29. August 2009)

ja, da könnten wir mal was ausmachen!
vorschläge?

grüße


----------



## matziie (2. September 2009)

Morgen, Donnerstag, treffen sich Felix und ich zum Fahren.
Wer Lust hat mitzukommen bitte melden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (3. September 2009)

Ich wäre auch Start.Habe derzeit noch Urlaub.einfach bescheidgeben

Grüße Rafa


----------



## Robin Hood (3. September 2009)

wie schauts aus? 
bei mir hier in sonnefeld schüttets grad wie blöd....


----------



## Robin Hood (3. September 2009)

ok, heut is wegen schlechtwetter nix


----------



## matziie (3. September 2009)

Machen wir nächste Woche würd ich sagen


----------



## SpeedyR (11. September 2009)

Hallo!


Wir (R.hood)) wollen morgen (SA) ne lockere 'Runde um Coburg drehen.Wer is noch am Start 


Grüße Rafa


----------



## matziie (11. September 2009)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rauschy (11. September 2009)

wäre auch dabei


----------



## matziie (11. September 2009)

Wann und wo wäre Treffpunkt ?


----------



## SpeedyR (11. September 2009)

*Ich habe mir gedacht,wir treffen uns gegen 14uhr,in Coburg -gegenüber Hauptbahnhof am 'HUK Brunnen.*

Geplant grob 2-2,5std fahren querbeet ohne Stress,bin für Vorschläge offen.Veste Coburg hat n paar Schöne Trails ,wir können zb weiter richtung Schloss Rosenau,dann hinten rum auf 'Callenberg,alles na lust und laune 

Anschliessend irgendwo gemütlich zum Abschluß nen Kaffee oder ein 'Bierchen 

Was denkt Ihr?

Grüße Rafa


----------



## matziie (11. September 2009)

Alles klar. Werde dort sein  Wird aber nichts bei dem ich FullFace oder Protektoren brauche oder ? 
Jedoch siehts mit nem Bier mit 15 Jahren offiziell leider schlecht aus 
Cola tuts auch


----------



## SpeedyR (11. September 2009)

Nein,nicht nötig.Wir fahren ja nichts wildes 

Proviant und Getränk für 5 Tage is auch nich nötig.Gibt genug 'Discounter aufm weg


----------



## matziie (11. September 2009)

Geeeht klar


----------



## Baschtimann (11. September 2009)

Sers Leuds,
bin auch aus coburg und gehe regelmäßig biken.
hab ein ghost amr und fahr meißtens veste und trimmdichpfad... gibt leider nicht so viele interessante trails hier die ich kenne...
wenn ihr noch jemanden brauchen könnt unds heut nacht nicht zu heftig wird bin ich morgen auch am start! 
gruß
Basti


----------



## SpeedyR (11. September 2009)

Hallo!

Klaro,jeder ist willkommen.Wie schon besagt> *14uhr am 'HBf*


----------



## Rauschy (12. September 2009)

so jungs... und ich muss absagen.

Der Sturz gestern war wohl doch heftiger als gedacht.

Meine Kniee schauen aus wie überraschungseier.... Dick und rund....

auserdem kann ich die knie kaum anwinkeln, geschweigeden n fahrrad tretten.


Tut mir sehr leid... wäre heute sauuuuu gerne mitgefahren

MFG

Felix


----------



## matziie (12. September 2009)

Ich muss leider auch absagen, da ich vergessen habe dass ich mein Radl heut zur Inspektion in nen Laden bringen muss  
Naja beim nächsten mal bin ich am start 

Viel spaß euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (12. September 2009)

Die Inspektion mache ich dir in 15min 
Können ja später oder morgen auch fahren.
Passt scho.

Wenn Bastimann kommt,dann bin ich heute wenigstens ned alleine


----------



## SpeedyR (14. September 2009)

N Abend!

Ok,soweit so gut.Die Ausfahrt am Samstag war richtig lässig,und dank Basti als 'Guide im Callenberger Forst und 'Veste einfach genial 

Wir wollen am Mittwoch um 18uhr in Coburg ne Runde drehen.

Das Wetter soll ab morgen besser werden,hoffen wir das beste!

Grüße Rafa

PsStefan: Dein 'Evolver ist eingebaut.Morgen kommt die Ausfahrt!


----------



## Baschtimann (15. September 2009)

nabend!
jo die tour am samstag hat auf jeden fall laune gemacht! 
kann moin noch net sicher zusagen... stress auf arbeit und ich weiß net genau wann ich raus komm...
der sacki is glaub ich sicher dabei!

@ speedy: schreib dir moin ne sms ob ich dabei bin

gruß
Basti


----------



## Rauschy (15. September 2009)

Servus,

So Radfahren geht wieder so das ich denk ich mitfahren kann.
Hoffe ich schaffe das. Melde mich morgen nochmal bei dir speedy wegen treffpunkt... müsste aber eig. klappen


----------



## SpeedyR (24. September 2009)

'n Abend!

Wir wollen am Samstag den Bikepark Silbersattel besuchen.Das Wetter soll sich ab morgen deutlich bessern.

Zeittechnisch müssten wir noch was ausmachen.

Den Abend lassen wir dann gemütlich ausklingen  ,wir können evtl wieder grillen.Letztes WE obwohl ich leider nicht fahren konnte,war die 'Aktion richtig lässig.Ich denke alle hatten richtig viel spass!

Beste Grüße Rafael

Ps:Radfahren abseits der unbefestigten Wege rokkt,gell Sacki !


----------



## Robin Hood (24. September 2009)

nahmd männers, 

dann werd ich mir auch mal die ehre geben 
felix is auch dabei und feiert seinen ersten bikepark einsatz 

uhrzeit? 
der lift macht um 10.30h (was sind das für zeiten?!) auf - fahren wir früher hoch und schieben die erste runde hoch?

grüße


----------



## matziie (25. September 2009)

Felix hat mir geschrieben morgen treffen wir uns um 14.00 Uhr am anger zum fahren ?


----------



## Robin Hood (25. September 2009)

jo, silbersattel is auf sonntag verschoben 

grüße


----------



## matziie (25. September 2009)

alles klar. dann bin ich morgen dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (25. September 2009)

Exakt.Ich habe mitm Bastimann zwar auf 15uhr ausgemacht,aber wir können ja davor noch ein wenig durch Coburg 'rollen 

Sonntag is Silbersaddel geplant.ja!

Bis denne dann...

Rafael


----------



## Sackmann (26. September 2009)

Jawoll, fahren abseits der unbefestigten wege is echt subber... 
Unter der Woche bin ich dann aa mal widder dabei, da muss noch was gehn solang des Wetter mitmacht...


----------



## SpeedyR (27. September 2009)

Jederzeit!

Roudfahrn war auch heute wiedermal klasse.Lässiges Tempo,alle waren zufrieden.Hat richtig Spass gemacht,nich nur dank der Sonne.Mit 6 'Leutn der Rekord.juhhuuu!

Morgen,ok nachhher gehts aufm 'Silbersattel.

Schauen wir mal.

Grüße Rafa


----------



## Sackmann (27. September 2009)

Wollt mitm Basti morgen nachm Fussball noch ne kleine Feierabendrunde machen. Und dann muss ich mal schaun. dass ich des scheiss Spiel aus meiner VR-Nabe bekomm, des nervt, auch wenns mans gar net wirklich merkt... Bin da eben etwas sensibel...


----------



## matziie (30. September 2009)

Wollt mal anfragen 
Wie wärs dieses Wochenende wieder mit so einer schönen Tour wie letzten Samstag?


----------



## Rauschy (30. September 2009)

Ich werde nicht mitfahren mein knie macht seit steinach wieder Probleme...
war anscheinend doch noch net soooo ganz ok, wills erstmal wieder richtig heilen lassen.

Und Sebastian ist ja leider eh erstmal für länger auser betrieb....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matziie (1. Oktober 2009)

Hm okay dann dir schonmal gute besserung 

Was genau ist mit Basti eigentlich passiert? Und was für ne Verletzung hat er ?


----------



## Robin Hood (1. Oktober 2009)

moin, 
meld mich selber mal 

für mich is die saison gelaufen - hab nen kreuzbandriss und werd demnächst operiert.... is sehr sehr bekackt gelaufen.
hoff mal, dass ich nach der op ganz langsam mitm biken wieder anfangen kann, mal schaun wies läuft.

dann fahrt ihr halt meine kilometer mit 

haut rein
sebastian


----------



## SpeedyR (1. Oktober 2009)

Oh no.Das ist natürlich ärgerlich.

GUTE BESSERUNG!Wird schon werden!

Ps:Glaub der 'Name is verhext-Bastimann hat sich auf unserer Veste Runde am Montag ach zerlegt.Hoffe der hat die Woche gut überstanden!

>Was Radfahren angeht,bin ich für alles offen.Wetter is zwar bescheiden,aber so is nunma der Herbst.Spass macht er trotzdem durchaus.

GRüße Rafa


----------



## Baschtimann (1. Oktober 2009)

sers,
des is natürlich echt kacke mit deinem knie! hatte 2006 die gleiche *******! will dir den mut nich nehmen aber des dauert seine zeit und lass es gut heilen sonst hast du nächsten sommer die gleiche ******* wieder am hals...
wie issen des passiert??!!
ich bin bis auf ein paar schrammen und ne leichte prellung fit aber des wochenende is ne freundin aus berlin zu besuch und wenn dann fahr ich spontan mit.
schon mal ein schönes wochenende!
grüßla


----------



## matziie (1. Oktober 2009)

Oh hört sich echt nich schön an. Gute besserung an dich Basti  

Ja bin auch dafür dass wir das spontan ausmachen je nach Wetterlage und so weiter.


----------



## Baschtimann (27. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag die Herren!
Und den Winter gut überlebt??
Wie schauts denn so mit tourn aus?? Samsatg ist bei uns mal wieder Steinach angesagt!
Grüßla!


----------



## Robin Hood (27. Mai 2010)

grüßen,

ich für meinen teil bin wieder geflickt und einigermaßen trainiert ;-)

touren sind drin, steinach erst ab juli, damit mein knie noch a weng schonzeit hat


----------



## matziie (27. Mai 2010)

Moin Leute,
Ich bin fit für die saison. Touren sind immer drin und Steinach wär ich auch dabei nur nicht diesen Samstag. 

Einfach mal melden damit wir alle mal wieder zusammen fahren können  würde mich freuen.

LG mathias


----------



## downhillerkarl (21. Juni 2010)

servus
ich bin neu im forum hier
möcht gern mitm downhill anfangen und komme auch aus der reigion cobrug, genauer gesagt Ebersdorf, ich hab gesehn da is jemand aus Sonnefled der Freeride fährt?
gibt es in der nähe ein paar gute strecken?

freu mich schon auf antworten


----------

